# Puzzleproz Type A



## Garmon (Sep 22, 2008)

I just ordered this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Speed-Cube-Ty...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Good idea or bad idea?
This is my first type A ever.


----------



## TomZ (Sep 22, 2008)

Why do you ask us if the cube is any good AFTER ordering? That doesn't make sense.

Yes it is good. It is the 'original' type A.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 22, 2008)

I heard it was good, but bad things can happen you know, and I want to know more about it.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 22, 2008)

Seriously though, so many people order things and then ask if they are good after. I mean come on, maybe do your research before hand so you dont end up with a crappy cube.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered his yellow diy, it aint that bad but it's great as a siamese. lol

I'd say the white is probably better though.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 22, 2008)

I won't trust Puzzleproz with a cent of my cash again. I had the most pathetic service from them. Good luck, i hope your cube actually ARRIVES.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my second order from puzzleproz, so it's not a completely stupid question .


----------



## brunson (Sep 22, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I won't trust Puzzleproz with a cent of my cash again. I had the most pathetic service from them. Good luck, i hope your cube actually ARRIVES.


So you never received your order from PuzzleProz?


----------



## Waynilein (Sep 22, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I won't trust Puzzleproz with a cent of my cash again. I had the most pathetic service from them. Good luck, i hope your cube actually ARRIVES.




I don't know what you're complaining about... I bought a type A 3x3 from Puzzleproz, it arrived in about 5 days in perfect condition. Also, he actually gives customer support on his website, unlike cube4you and similar sites.

And yes, it's the old type A with the yellow core. It cuts corners very well, but takes some force to turn before it is lubed (I've never tried the Puzzleproz lube, just normal sillicone).


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 22, 2008)

I have that PuzzleProz white, plus a green, an orange, 3 black, plus other cube stuff. His white and green are the best cubes I have. I really like the way the caps stay snug until I need to adjust screw tension later. They do not pop much (as long as they are tight enough) but I wish they would cut corners just a little bit easier. I use CRC heavy duty silicone spray.

My 2008 Rubiks.com cubes cut corners better, but I had to superglue those caps on. Really frustrating. Now I cannot adjust them to reduce pops.

Isn't there a perfect cube out there that cuts corners well, does not pop, and the center caps stay on?

DAE_JA_VOO, I left a note to PuzzleProz at his site last July:
http://www.puzzleproz.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=537
You can follow up with him on that tread or discuss your order on
http://www.puzzleproz.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=61&sid=f9eff972211006c21b93576136a4175e


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Isn't there a perfect cube out there that cuts corners well, does not pop, and the center caps stay on?



All cubes are different for different people. For me, it's type C core, screw and springs+ all type A cubies(center, corner, edge). It does everything above, for me, at least.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 22, 2008)

brunson said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > I won't trust Puzzleproz with a cent of my cash again. I had the most pathetic service from them. Good luck, i hope your cube actually ARRIVES.
> ...


My first one did arrive. My second order didn't even make it to my COUNTRY.




Waynilein said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > I won't trust Puzzleproz with a cent of my cash again. I had the most pathetic service from them. Good luck, i hope your cube actually ARRIVES.
> ...


So, because YOU'VE had great service, it's impossible that i didn't?

I seriously couldn't care less how much support he gives on his forum. Why did he just stop replying to my emails when things went bad? He had no problem replying until i was unhappy. That kind of thing makes me angry. 

Customer support se gat.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know if he pays any attention to emails. He communicates through his forums, not his emails. Did he reply once by email but never again? Maybe his spam filter is catching you by mistake? (I was ignored by my friend's spams filter, because the filter didn't like a signature at the end of my mails.) You didn't want to stir things up in his forums?

If you read the forum, it looks like he intends well. He responds to people all over his forum threads.

He is hoping to bulk order V-cubes for us, but now that shipping costs have dropped, it might not be profitable for us or him.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 22, 2008)

Puzzleproz's Type A and Cube4you's Type A are both from the same manufacturer.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 23, 2008)

I got mine a few weeks ago, it's a great cube. It smoothly cuts corners and doesn't pop that often.

P.S. - Shipping sucks, I had to wait 4 weeks for my cube -.-


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

how does the cube in the first post compare with this one > 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Type-Spee...hash=item160284026210&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

it says it's a yuga DIY. 

I now have enough points on cubelagoon to get either one of these completely free, and I want a white cube. Which one would you say is better?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

A Yuga is a Type D. Type D cubes are far better than Type D cubes in my opinion. I have that exact Type A from PuzzleProz... and while it's good, it just doesn't compare with my type D, not even close.

BTW, i may be wrong, but RubikFans = C4Y


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 23, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> A Yuga is a Type D. *Type D cubes are far better than Type D cubes in my opinion.*ave that exact Type A from PuzzleProz... and while it's good, it just doesn't compare with my type D, not even close.
> 
> BTW, i may be wrong, but RubikFans = C4Y



You said type D cubes are better than type D's. :confused:


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

cool, if the rubiksfans one is better (type D) then that's a bonus, I won't cost me as many points. Think I'm gonna get that one then. 

djv, you are most helpful.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > A Yuga is a Type D. Type D cubes are far better than Type D cubes in my opinion. *I have that exact Type A from PuzzleProz... and while it's good, it just doesn't compare with my type D, not even close.*
> ...



context clues... He meant type D is better than type A... I think


----------



## Crickets (Sep 23, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...



lawl context clues. Takes me back to 6th grade. . . good times good times


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago, it's a great cube. It smoothly cuts corners and doesn't pop that often.
> 
> P.S. - Shipping sucks, I had to wait 4 weeks for my cube -.-



I had to wait 2 1/2 days for each of my orders to go from HI to MA. How does delivery time to your location compare with other people near your location? He has a forum for US State delivery times and Country delivery times.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 23, 2008)

Uh...
I believe those people living in the US have an advantage.
There is a MUCH less likely chance of a cube being lost in transit..


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > A Yuga is a Type D. *Type D cubes are far better than Type D cubes in my opinion.*ave that exact Type A from PuzzleProz... and while it's good, it just doesn't compare with my type D, not even close.
> ...



Whoops, it as late and i needed sleep 

Type D is better than Type A 

(IMO)


----------



## brunson (Sep 23, 2008)

The type D's cube4u/cubefans are selling right now are apparently not as good as the old type D's. I got mine a few weeks ago and after breaking them in for a while, they're acceptable, but hardly great. I much prefer my type A's. 

Several people at the Boulder comp commented on how smooth my white type A from puzzleproz is.


----------

